# A few GTRs of late...By Valet Magic



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Just a few pics of a handfull of GTRs that have graced the magicians hands lately :lol:


























































































Over 21 GTRs now that have felt the magic :thumbsup:
All GTRs are privatly owned.

Robbie


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

How many !!!!, looks like a GTR forecourt Robbie :lol:

So how bad was Godzilla from the EVO mag then with that horrible purple wrap ?


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

great looking cars :thumb: robbie which is why your the gtr king:buffer: .khalid


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

:argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

over 21? so 22? :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> over 21? so 22? :lol:


22 is in at the moment and 23 is in on friday with a celebrity owner


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hell, I'd happily come & make the tea just to get a glimps of them!


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> 23 is in on friday with a celebrity owner


you allowed to say who, or have they asked to be kept private?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ads2k said:


> How many !!!!, looks like a GTR forecourt Robbie :lol:
> 
> So how bad was Godzilla from the EVO mag then with that horrible purple wrap ?


It was a little dull looking and had light swirling on arrival but a little tickle with the machine soon sorted that :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> Hell, I'd happily come & make the tea just to get a glimps of them!


Your more than welcome :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

common as muck those gtr's lol.

:thumb: 

Ant


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

DETAIL said:


> common as muck those gtr's lol.
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Ant


They are here :lol:


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

GTRs are very nice, I watched a guy nearly bin his on a roundabout trying to race my mate in his subaru, maybe he had just got it and didn't realise it was RWD lol 

How come you do so many ? GTR club recommendations ?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Doing well with those fella:thumb:..think they look best in red personally.



AllyRS said:


> I watched a guy nearly bin his on a roundabout trying to race my mate in his subaru, maybe he had just got it and didn't realise it was RWD lol


The new one's are 4wd...gotta be driving like a complete to$$er to bin one.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

^^^ Or have no skill what so ever :lol:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

nice robbie! ;0


----------



## PSJ (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow, love those cars!

PSJ.


----------



## Jon Allen (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice :argie::argie::argie:

Reds the best :devil: 


Jon


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

looking very smart fella....


----------



## Iain00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Great job :buffer: , I'm liking the white one


----------



## SparklesFylde (Jan 28, 2010)

looking Good. Nice One


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

looks good robbie those gtrs are something else


----------



## james. (Mar 1, 2010)

nice one!

Just seen one up close today, they're gorgeous


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Robbie, are those a few glimpses into the new unit youve sneaked in there??
Not a lover of the red one but the matt finish looks awsome, one of your wraps?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Nice work Robbie, are those a few glimpses into the new unit youve sneaked in there??
> Not a lover of the red one but the matt finish looks awsome, one of your wraps?


Cheers mate.
Yeah she is one of mine :thumb:
And yes a quick glimpse into the unfinished unit :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice mate


----------



## FlawlessShine (Mar 30, 2010)

:doubleshoNice fleet of GTR'S!!!:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

great work as normal :argie:


----------



## mattler (Apr 17, 2010)

I like the red one!! Fantastic looking beast


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

You jammy sod... :lol: they all look fantastic, I espicially like the one with the stripes!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

srmtor said:


> You jammy sod... :lol: they all look fantastic, I espicially like the one with the stripes!


It does draw a crown to say the least :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Good on ya Robbie, you are beating me now im only on 12 GT-R's.

Fantastic car and I drove a customers car on the M56 recently, wow is all I can say.


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

DETAIL said:


> common as muck those gtr's lol.
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Ant


Quite right - I won't swap my Z simply for the loss of exclusivity :lol:


----------

